# [V] Hardware+Spiele: DVD-Brenner und DVD-ROM für IDE, extra langes IDE-Rundkabel, Sa



## Herbboy (12. März 2009)

*[V] Hardware+Spiele: DVD-Brenner und DVD-ROM für IDE, extra langes IDE-Rundkabel, Sa*

*Laufwerke: *

Da ich mir nen SATA-Brenner geholt hab, verkaufe meine alten IDE-Laufwerke:

_ROM: LG GDR-8164B
Brenner: Samsung SH-W162_

Beide Laufwerke sind einwandfrei, den Brenner habe ich auch - da ich ja ein ROM hatte - kaum benutzt. Meine 50er-Spindel vom letzten Juli hat immer noch 40 Rohlinge 



*IDE-Kabel:  *

ein Airflow/Rund-Kabel für IDE mit blauer, durchsichtiger Hülle, die Kabelstränge mehrfach mit Drahtgeflecht isoliert. Vom Boardstecker bis zum ersten IDE-Stecker sind es ca. 58cm, vom ersten bis zum zweiten Stecker ca. 30cm, also zusammen knapp 90cm.


*Spiele:*

Sacred2 und Dead Space, beide nur einmal aktiviert und dank Securom ohne DVD-Abnutzung gespielt  



Das Kabel und die Spiele könnt ich als Brief versenden, die Laufwerke als Paket, wobei sich beim ROM wohl maximal ein Päckchen überhaupt lohnen würde ^^


----------



## TotoIV (14. März 2009)

*AW: [V] Hardware+Spiele: DVD-Brenner und DVD-ROM für IDE, extra langes IDE-Rundkabel*



			
				Herbboy am 12.03.2009 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> *Laufwerke: *
> 
> Da ich mir nen SATA-Brenner geholt hab, verkaufe meine alten IDE-Laufwerke:
> 
> ...




Hi!
Was sollen die beiden PC Spiele kosten?
Gruß
TotoIV


----------



## Herbboy (14. März 2009)

*AW: [V] Hardware+Spiele: DVD-Brenner und DVD-ROM für IDE, extra langes IDE-Rundkabel*



			
				TotoIV am 14.03.2009 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Was sollen die beiden PC Spiele kosten?
> Gruß
> TotoIV



hi,

mach einfach einen vorschlag, gern auch per PN. müßte für Dead Space aber ne ausweiskopie verlangen.


----------

